# Path of Enlightenment: Chapter 2



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2009)

Scenes from last night:


> The warriors of Singing Spring enjoy with the wine, laugh, rejoice, smile, eat and celebrate. The feast is not something exuberant, at least in Wang and Ban Lu's eyes, since they have witnessed huge banquets. But the love with which all that was prepared was evident.
> The baker's daughter didn't leave Leng's side not even for a second, hearing all what he had to say, especially interested when the lad spoke about his prowess in battle. Leng had so much food in front of him he didn't know where to start!
> Ziang in his continued search for knowledge engaged a conversation with the elder fireworks artisan, who gave him several formulas. Ziang was not sure if they would come handy someday, he'll have to study them focused.
> Kaoru found himself surrounded by friendly and caring people, something that had been denied to him since the very moment he leave the school in the rush to help his comrades. He felt happy and complete, although the mission ahead was like a coming storm.
> ...



After all has settled down, and the villagers went to their homes, the heroes stayed awake, sharing stories of their past, getting to really know each other.
Master Jiem exposed his thoughts to the warriors:
If the empire was to be saved from the evil creatures that now inhabited the royal palace, the first step was to get to the continent unnoticed, and search for information about these creatures of darkness. He didn’t know where to start, but sensed there was someone still alive that might have a clue. Other than that, he was as clueless as you, he just counted with his memory about the geography of the land.
After some more conversation and a little coups of wine, they all went to sleep, and had pleasant dreams. 


The next morning, everything started early. When the first rays of the rising sun bathed the peaceful shores of the island, the workers were already working. 
Both captains had agree that traveling inland with two ships would be a foolish mistake. Instead, they proposed to remodel the old general’s ship, make it quicker and stronger. It won’t be easy, but it was necessary, as Master Jien noted. 
So, every villager woke up, two hours before the sunrise, to make the necessary arrangements for the construction of the new ship. Even the baker and his daughter were there, for Leng’s delight. 
When our heroes got the beach, they witnessed Wu Fen beach crawling with activity, men coming and going from the town to the sandbeach, carrying sacks of provisions and building materials of diverse nature, tools, etc. Women also helped, making the sails and new uniforms for the new vessel!
From behind came Master Jien smiling at your amusement, and placed a hand on Shen’s shoulder*. “The people of Singing Island want to help us even more. Come with me, lets see what we can do to help.” *
The warriors follow Master Jien, down to the beach, greeting the villagers they  came across.
On top of a few boxes and barking others, the young captain sees you approaching. He shows a white smile to you and jumps down to greet you. *“My friends! We are on schedule.  These peoples know what hard work is about, not like my lousy sailors! Ha ha” *he laughs 
From somewhere near, the voice of the older captain sounded loud and clears on the fresh morning’s air. *“It seems we have fresh muscle here. There’s plenty of work to be done if we wish to have the ship on the water in about 5 days, so you better be willing to suede.” *He stated. 

There were many things to do around. A lot of things to carry around; people disorganized, unsolved problems with the building, missing materials…. Many things….
*“Time to pick your poison lads” *Master Jien said, dusted his hands, and headed to where the carpenter was tinkering with some planks. 

OOC: Wel!! We’ll open this chapter two with some handwork! 
We’ll make a roll per day for 5 days. You need to succeed at least 4 times per day to account a success. If you fail more than 3 times, you gain a failure. 
If you get 3 successes, you win the skill encounter and receive a nice bonus. If not, then you’ll have nothing.

 These are the tasks you can perform:

-Old Shin Ling: the eldest woman of the town was in charge of making the sails along with most of the town’s women, but she lost her glasses and no one can find them! Without them she can’t even see where is she stepping on to, how could she oversee the task?
Searching for Shin Ling’s Glasses: Perception DC: 20
One Time Skill

-Helping  Wei Dan: the weapon master is busy forging the metal components for the ship, and needs a forge assistant. It’s a hard work, if you are thin and skinny, take a step aside.
Baer with Wei Dan’s tasks: Endurance DC: 25


-Oriental Chaos: Some short witted villagers are putting all their effort in this task, but they seem to be pulling and pushing at the same time. This chaotic working will lead no nothing at the end of the day, someone must organize these people.
Find a simple way: Insight DC: 25


-Dangerous old man: Fumi Sen, the elder fireworks artisan is trying to find out a new formula, to use it to propel projectiles from the ship. His tests often result in explosions of fire. Fortunately he remains unharmed, but he is dangerously near the wood plank piles. Someone must convince him to desist, or help him find his formula before he blows the entire island off the map.
Fire Works!: Diplomacy DC 20, or Knowledge Arcana DC 20
One Time Skill

-Treasures In the sea: The wrecked ships contain quite a lot of wood and valuables for the new vessel. If someone could go there and retrieve some wood or sailing apparels, it could speed up the building process. 
Swimming, climbing, jumping: You need to swim to the ship, climb aboard, take what you need and jump back to the water; swimming to the coast will not be hard, pushed by the waves. Athletics: 25, 25, 15. You’ll need to take three rolls, if you win two, you’ll have accounted for two successes for that day. 


-An eye on the sky: Keeping a good control over the weather situation for the next days will help schedule the activities more effectively, thus saving time.
Forecast: Knowledge  Nature DC: 25


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

Ziang fails at helping the fire worker to get his formula right...

[sblock=OOC]
Arcane (1d20+10=17) 

Do you use original or errata difficulties of the Skill Challenge rules?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2009)

After a few testing, the formula Ziang and the old man developed turned to be quite unstable. Another explosion shakes the beach, and everyone crouch slightly looking in the direction of the alchemists. 
Black dust covers everything around them, they included. 

_OOC: I should have noted that you might reciebe a bonus for RP... I know the DC are high, but the tasks are difficult and the reward is considerable._


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Knowing that strength of arms was not his forte, Koryo offered to help the elderly lady find her glasses. ""Hey Old Shin Ling! I'm going to find your glasses for you that way you won't be tripping over your own feet." the warrior calls out as he approaches the woman's home.

He begins looking in her house and is amazed at the collection of odds and ends contained within. _"How could anyone find something with this much garbage around. It's times like these that I'm glad I choose to focus on a minimalist life"_ Koryo thinks to himself as he grumbles while looking for the spectacles.

[sblock=OOC]
IC is down again - can you please roll VV - Perception is +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2009)

After searching among the clothes of old Shin, you touch something rigid in on of her shirts. Unwarpping the object reveals the pair of glasses.
*"Oh my! I should have taken out the shirt and the glasses with it. I'm lucky I have my head sticked to my shoulders sonny, and I'm lucky to have you searching for these" *she says, shaking the glasses, grabbing your cheeks, and patting your head. Of course you have to bow slightly for her to reach your head. 

_OOC: Seems to be down for me too. I'll roll with my dices if you agree: Roll: 12+10: 22 Success! 
S: 1
F: 1_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

"Fumi Sen, your work is most impressive. That was quite a blast. However, all that smoke and noise is distracting the people from their important work on the ship. You really must hold off until the right formula can be found or at least move your operation to a secluded spot far from the work." 

OOC: diplomacy (1d20+7=23)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2009)

The old man looks quizzical at the monk, as he explains the reasons why he must move to a safer place. Safer for the others of course. 
*"You are right master, in my hope to find the right formula, I didn't realize I was jeopardizing the people, my deeper apologies."* Nodding silently, the old man takes his things, with a sad expression in his face, and leaves the beach.

_S: 2
F: 1
For WD: You can chase the old man and still try helping him in the next round, although it wont count as a success or a failure for the skill encounter, so it will make you lose your roll for that round. There's a potential reward of course. A juicy one._


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 20, 2009)

Wang Chi takes off his armor, and dives into the sea, attempting to help obtain some materials for shipbuilding.  

[sblock=OOC]
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

Seeing that the workers are often at cross purposes, Ban Lu wades in to try and get things organized. However, the well meaning, but disorganized workers prove to be too intractable. 

OOC: Insight (1d20+10=14) Maybe I can get some help for another attempt?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2009)

Wang fails to pass through the strong waves. The salty water buffets his faces, and the ocean pushes the imperial soldier out of the water, tired and filled with marine water. A sailor passing by emitted a few laughs and helped him recover. 


_OOC: Wang got 1 out of 3 so it's another failure. Ban Lu's action for the round is complete. You might want to role play a bit and maybe get some bonuses from npcs. You can always aid another, but that's going to consume your chance to roll for that round.
S: 2
F: 2_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

"Cough, cough... d@mn! That happens nearly every time!" Ziang says with a sour grin. Overly loud because of their slightly damaged hearing he calls to the alchemist: "Should we try again?"

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2256649/

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2009)

*Kaoru*

Kaoru's normally friendly nature and reputation of helping within their village were tools that the young man thought would be helpful in getting everyone organized.  Seeing that Ban Lu was already at work, Kaoru lent a helpful hand in his direction, while gathering advice from village elders on how to properly organize everyone.


[sblock=ooc]OOC: Insight to assist: 1d20+6=18; Diplomacy for information gathering (perhaps to help in future checks) 1d20+10=28 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2009)

The old man wipes the black dust from his face, relieved now that Ziang is still interested in the experiments. *"Of course!" *he shouted, as deaf as Ziang. He leads the alchemist into the town, and starts preparing his workbench.

Kaoru knows everyone in town, their jobs, the things that they like and like not to do. It was rather easy for him to know how to do the job of organizing the workers.
Also, speaking to them reported useful information. The elders had useful pieces of information too; Kaoru now had the 'Know how'.

_OOC: Aid another has a DC of 15, so you can add a +2 to the one that claims the roll, unfortunatelly, Ban Lu's roll is for the next round and its rather low. You have a +4 bonus for your successful diplomacy roll in organizing the workers for the next round. _


----------



## Durlak (Sep 22, 2009)

*Leng Helps the Smith*

'Hey, Wei Dan' says joyfully Leng as he enters the smith 'You look very busy, May I help you' The smithmaster agrees and he takes a pair of very long tongs, takes a piece of iron and puts it into the hot fire. Leng starts to push air in to heat the fire even more. 

_OCC:
1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=22  I thinks that's 3 failures in a row_

That's very hard work and Leng endures some time after getting all sweaty and exhausted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2009)

OOC: You should make a roll each round, not three in a row. Treasures in the sea is the only challenge that takes three rolls each round.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 23, 2009)

Fighting fatigue, Wang once more dives into the treacherous surf, seeking the precious materials needed to prepare the ship.  He grabs the heaviest piece of wood he can find, and struggles against the waves to bring it up to the surface.  

[sblock=OOC]
Damn!  11, 22,20  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2009)

Kaoru used the advice that the elders had given him, playing to everyone's strengths as he organized the workers.  "Lo Dan, you be in charge of moving the materials and organizing them.  Everyone knows how organized you are in your shop," Kaoru offered.  "Hotaru, no one likes a bully, you should know that better than anyone, let everyone see the brighter side of that handsome face."  These were but a few examples as Kaoru organized everyone, showing his own willingness to get in and get his hands dirty working with the others . . . just like he does every other normal day at the village.



OOC: Insight: 1d20+10=28 - Success!!


----------



## Durlak (Sep 24, 2009)

Wei Dan laughts at Leng *"You are all big and tall, but have no resistance! You better come back here tomorrow and try again. And remember kid to eat your vegetables. HAHAHA"*
Leng goes to the beach, emband helps the people doing several chores. 
In the morning of the following day he has breakfast and goes inmidiatly to Wei Dan's house. The smith says *"Look who comes in! Ready to try again?" "I am, Wei San"* says Leng.

"Well turn on the fire and heat it up then"

The fire ignites just fine but heat it up is looking kind of troublesome to him. Maybe it's just a matter of tecnique.

[sblock=OCC]1d20+9=18[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2009)

OOC: Posting to let you know I've been taking note of your rolls for the second round, just wont post until Uki gets his post in.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2009)

Ban Lu speaks with some of his companions before once more trying to bring order to the chaotic worksite. 

OOC: IC seems to be down again, would you be so kind as to roll for me? I believe it will be +14 this time.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Koryo is satisfied that he helped an old lady out and now turns his attention to aiding the steel forger. Despite hsi relatively slight frame, Koryo is determined and takes to his work like a demon possessed, he just hopes the fumes and embers aren't too much for him.

[sblock=OOC]
Can you roll for me? - Endurance +8 (c'mon 17 or above)
-Helping Wei Dan: the weapon master is busy forging the metal components for the ship, and needs a forge assistant. It’s a hard work, if you are thin and skinny, take a step aside.
Baer with Wei Dan’s tasks: Endurance DC: 25
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Koryo is satisfied that he helped an old lady out and now turns his attention to aiding the steel forger. Despite hsi relatively slight frame, Koryo is determined and takes to his work like a demon possessed, he just hopes the fumes and embers aren't too much for him.

[sblock=OOC]
Can you roll for me? - Endurance +8 (c'mon 17 or above)
-Helping Wei Dan: the weapon master is busy forging the metal components for the ship, and needs a forge assistant. It’s a hard work, if you are thin and skinny, take a step aside.
Baer with Wei Dan’s tasks: Endurance DC: 25
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2009)

Day 1:

Leng is not able to withstand the heat and suffocating blacksmith the first day, he ends up delaying Wei Dan more than he speeds her up. He is often seen puffing and wetting his forehead outside the weaponmaster's smith.

Shen busies himself trying to recover some of the planks and useful gadgets from one of the shipwrecks. He almost drown too but manages to swim back to the coast and helps Wang recover from his failed attempt. 

Everyone goes back to town tired and frustrated by the lack of progress.
The freshness of the spring night revitalized the tired men's body, and the scent of flowers blossoming revitalized their spirits.  

_S:2, F:4 Day 1 is a Fail._ 

Day 2:

The next day started early, with the raising sun's ray flirting with the shadows casted by the mountains trees over the peaceful town. 

The men and women got to the beach, each with a concrete plan of activities for the day. 
Koryo decided to give Leng a hand and help the weapon-smith in her furnace. With the combined help of the youth of Leng and the experience of Koryo, Wei Dan was able to make her production double! Both men worked hard and straight, bringing all the support a woman of Wei Dan's volume could require. 

Kaoru took the job of organizing the worker's mayhem, which already was producing discussions and fights early in the morning. Ban Lu offered the young warrior his help, and both made an incredible work, guiding and organizing the workers. Kaoru knew all of them, which facilitated the task for him. Under the stern look of Ban Lu, and the willingness of Kaoru to get his hands on dirty working the tasks for the day went smoothly as a tiger's pelt.

Wang managed to reach the wrecked ship with Shen Rui's help, and salvages a few planks of wood and a few metal apparels. The imperial soldier took another few swims to the ships, to salvage more things, although the rest time and the times when the sea was more rough and the winds harder, made Wang's incursions scarce. 

_Ziang has not rolled nothing jet, but since there's a vast majority of successes the day is won. 
I lowered the blacksmith's DC since I liked the role playing involved. 
Shen aids Wang in his task.
Since Uki will banish from the forums I'm NPCing Shen for the time being. 
If you have any friend or person you want to offer the PC, feel free to do so._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

After taking a day of to help to re-create the formula, nearly starting from scratch and adding some of his 'theories' the fireworker and Ziang are at last ready for a new try...

[sblock=OOC]
Arcana (1d20+10=26)

Sorry didn't know I could post. Here is then day 3.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

Ziang and the alchemist hum through the improvised laboratory, taking herbs and chemical components, mixing and boiling the different compounds. After a long day of trials and failures, the last formula is ready to be tested. Like the last time, the two alchemists put the black powder inside a reinforced bamboo cane, with a stone projectile now obtruding the only opening. The results have been too explosive currently, making a huge boom and tearing the device into sprinkles and coiled metal. 
The two men place the device at a prudential distance and trigger the artifact...
A perfectly controlled explosion! This was the first step in a grater investigation.
Ziang and the old fireworker looked at each other's blackened faces with big white eyes
"Do you know what's the meaning of this? We... We can make so much things!" the old man seemed exited about the perspectives, and so was Ziang. In his head, an idea, a plan, a schematic of something began to take shape... 

_I'll take that for the second round, since it doesn't count in the encounter. The alchemist problem is solved, now you have another options:
You can help the old man to create some armament for the ship, or can attempt to create this, with his help.
[sblock=Fire Cane of Controlled Explosion lvl 3+]
Enhancement +1
Weapon: Treat as crossbow
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6
Property: 
(Prototype aiming) Before you make an attack roll. Roll 1d6 and subtract 3; the result is a power bonus or a penalty to your attack roll.
(Fire weapon) Change damage roll for 1d10

Power (Daily): Rather uncontrolled explosion Standard Action. Make a ranged basic attack with this weapon against all enemies within a close blast 3.[/sblock] 
We all know you'll take the second option =D 
The DC of crafting this is 25, and you get a +3 to your arcane roll_


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2009)

*Kaoru*

Kaoru awoke the next morning full of excitement and planned to get as much done today as yesterday.  Unfortunately, everyone was arguing even before Kaoru arrived at the beach.  The young man tried his best to bring order to the chaos . . . but it was just out of reach . . . things had gotten out of hand too early.  Nevertheless, Kaoru dug in with his own hands and tried to lead by example . . . maybe some good could come from his efforts.

Kaoru resolved to arrive much earlier the next morning . . . perhaps an earlier arrival would make things go more easily.

OOC: 1d20+10=14 - fail


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

ooc: IC is down again. Any chance to make the fire cane a wand, that also functions as a crossbow? Like the wands that can also be used as melee weapons? This would be a great help, because of the artificers dual item need (weapon & implement).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2009)

OOC: Imagine the cane has the proportion of a bayonet, so I'll have to say no to the implement. Although you can equip a small blade to it, and use it in melee, with say, 1d6 dmg.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 2, 2009)

Wang arises early on the third morning.  After an hour practicing his sword-skills, he once more plunged into the ocean, seeking the much-needed materials...

21, 11, 20


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

With the help of the fire-worker Ziang finally manages to harness the power of the black powder. This time it will work... mostly

[sblock=OOC]
Arcana (1d20+13=31)
Yes, made it with an raise 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Oct 3, 2009)

Leng was happy after successfully helping Wei Dan, he got back home very tired. He got to bed very early and woke up early the next day too.
He came down the town talking with the rather silent Koryo. It was just small talk about the things in the continent, as Leng has never been there. At Wei Dan's, the furnace was just starting to heat. Another hard work day awaited and the three were ready

[sblock=OCC]Endurance (1d20+9=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2009)

Kaoru's willingness to help and organize were not that well received the third day. Apparently the night before, some arguing among the workers had raise some differences, probably a bar fight. Anyhow, there was no way to avoid the verbal fighting and the lack of cooperation. The young sorcerer was lucky to avoid a fistfight. 

Wang is able to swim to the ship, and although he had some difficulties climbing the slippery ship, he was able to retrieve a substantial amount of planks and apparels through the day. The workers takes the planks, and put them to good use.

OOC: I'll resolve Ziang and Leng actions when Koryo posts his roll. Still need Scotly's actions too.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

Emboldened by the successful furnace work yesterday, Koryo once again travels to the smithy and works on the bellows to aid Wei Dan with the task of completing the material components. Seeing Leng already there, Koryo will do what he can to help the other out. 

[sblock=OOC]
Endurance (aid another) (1d20 8=23) Success - +2 to Leng's roll for a total of 21
-Helping Wei Dan: the weapon master is busy forging the metal components for the ship, and needs a forge assistant. It’s a hard work, if you are thin and skinny, take a step aside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kaoru*

Kaoru settled in the night before to get a full night's rest and rise early to organize the people.  Fortunes shined on him as he arrived in the morning . . . no one was around.  Undaunted, Kaoru put his plan into motion, working solidly and as each person came in . . . Kaoru put him on a task.  Come mid-morning, everyone was there and working . . . kind words, knowledge of the people and organization had helped.

OOC: 1d20+10=30 - Natural 20 !!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

The new smith workers probe to be quite handy to the massive Wei Dan. She is amazed with the amount of work she's able to finish with two extra pair of hands. The black smoke of the furnace keeps coming out of the weapon master continuously during all day, as the boundless resistance of the three workers keeps it producing from sunrise to sunset. 
Ziang and the old fireworks maker spend the day trying to assemble a prototype of the weapon the alchemist has in his head. It takes them all day, but finally, the product of their effort is in Ziang's hands.
The alchemist is amazed by the scopes of his results. Ziang is now wielding the most advanced (in his mind) piece of technology the man kind has ever invented. He practices a few test shots, and is convinced of the effectiveness of the weapon. 
The old man urges him to start working in some weaponry for the ship, now they have produced one fire cane. 
The monk is tired to speak to people that wont listen. He climbs a slightly sloped hill, and sits there, to meditate. He tries to commune with nature and feel and hear what the primordials have to tell, but the noise of the hard working from the beach, the shouts of men and smell from the smithy, impairs his concentration. Next time he thinks he's going to get a bit farther away.

_OOC: Ban Lu's roll of nature is a fail. Leng an Koryo score a success, the same for Wang and Kaoru fails. The scores are even, with 2 successes and 2 failures.
The next day will decide it all guys!_

As the sun sets in the sea, the townsfolk return to their homes, tired from a day of hard work. Our heroes also retreat to their house. But today they wont be sleeping on Wei Dan's house. As the warriors return, there are some people assembled waiting for the, the bakers daughter is there too. 
*"Leng! Friends! We have restored the school for you in these three days! We hope everything is as you left it."* announces the girl. Master Jien who was not far from there, walks next to the young woman, and places a hand over her head. *"Your gift is most appreciated. You all have gave us the opportunity to rest in our home, and to remember what we lost and what we won. My most sincere and humble gratitude."*
Tomorrow will be a hard day...

_OOC: Everyone gets a +1 "Rested and clean" bonus to every roll for the next day. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

Ziang works hard on building a siege weapon size device with his new weapon as a prototype. He enlists any siege engineers or their like available in town, checking all small details and the powder mixture himself various times. This time he is more cautious than before, testing the samples on smaller scale on land first. And trying to enlists the blacksmiths help to construct a shield to save the gunman in the case of a misfire.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2271984/Arcana (1d20+11=24)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2009)

OOC: Already did my next day above . . . Kaoru's result would be a 31 with the bonus.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

OOC: Yep, noted that!


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 7, 2009)

Wang rises well-rested from his new bed, and once more dives into the ocean to seek supplies.  He has found he enjoys the exercise, as it tests his strength, speed, endurance, and reflexes all at once.  

27,15,13


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Koryo is finally getting the hang of working the bellows and his skin has toughened over the last few days as the heat has cured him like a pot in a kiln. The monk continues his efforts, the rest he received last night fuels him to his most successful day in the smithy yet. 

[sblock=OOC]
endurance (1d20 9=28)
Rolled a 28....nice
-Helping Wei Dan: the weapon master is busy forging the metal components for the ship, and needs a forge assistant. It’s a hard work, if you are thin and skinny, take a step aside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Oct 8, 2009)

Leng is happy and well rested in his new bed, even though he stayed up quite late talking with the baker's daughter. Another day and more hard work in the smithshop. By now Leng is getting quite used to that kind of work. He even thinks he might learn something by the end of the week if he helps the big lady.

[sblock=OCC]Endurance (1d20+9=27)[/sblock]

Today he even resists the hottest fires without sweating too much.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2009)

The reconstruction of the school brought renewed hope to the warriors, even to those for which the school didn't mean anything. Ban Lu, Wang, Ziang and Koryo felt moved by this act of charity, and happy for their brothers in arms.
Leng and Koryo made another astonish job at Wei Dan's forge, even getting ahead of the weaponmaster. After the sun has reached the highest point in the sky, the hulky woman threw water to the fire "Lads, we have finished, all the needed pieces are done." she concluded with a broad smile. "Lets go down to the beach with those, and see who's the others doing" 
The three took the sacks with the metal parts and descended the path to the sand beach.

As they went down the road, they noticed Ban Lu, in a strange stance over a sand pile. He seemed to be meditating or something. "Lazy monks..." the woman cursed. 
But the bald man was watching the signs of the weather, communicating with the spirits to hear what they had to say. And thanks to Kaoru he could. The young hero had wake up early, and organized the weary and tired men to their respective tasks. It was not easy after the incidents of the past night, but Kaoru always kept trying. His persistence and humility proved right, and the workers got to their tasks with no inconvenient nor shouts of noises. The monk descended from the pile, and offered his help carring the stuff around. He stated that the nature spirits had told him something important he'll share with the rest.
Leng and Koryo kept walking, leaving Wei Dan behind, delivering some pieces to Kaoru's men. After the pieces were delivered, Kaoru leaved his workers with them, and joined the trio. They came across Shen and Wang, who were returning from the shipwreck with another sack of planks and other useful parts. Both men were tired but had managed to get everything of use back to shore. After some talking, the five warriors distributed the pieces of metal, the planks and the ship pieces, and made their way to the building site.
They met Ziang there. He, the alchemist and a few workers had built some kind of huge wooden tube with all kind of strange devices and artefacts attached to it. For the alchemist all had a perfect meaning and function, for everybody else, it was a fancy trunk. Among the things that the warriors were carrying, there were the parts of the shield for the gunman Ziang had ask Wei Dan for.

The day was almost over, as the sun began it's inexorable way to the sea, but before our heroes, was the almost finished ship. Several men armed with buckets and paintbrush closed to the group. *"So..."* one of the said. *"How woulye like to have it painted ah?"*


[sblock=OOC] The day is a complete success! And so is the skill challenge! Decide on the looks of the ship, and propose some trainings for your characters, we'll be sailing shortly!
Ban Lu Forecast nature roll: 25
Shen's Aid: Roll[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

_Bump to this!_


----------



## Durlak (Oct 14, 2009)

Leng is somewhat excited about the colour of the ship. He believes it should be painted red, green and gold, and with the figure of a dragon. Though he doesn't know if the painter can handle painting a dragon.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 15, 2009)

Wang nods pensively at Leng's words.  "You are correct, my friend.  It is fitting that a dragon-spirit carries us to save the Empire.  A dragon it must be."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

"And it can even breath fire!" Ziang comments as he strokes the wooden tube he installed.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2276199/
[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2009)

Koryo nods his agreement to the plan


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2009)

Kaoru walked up to the ship, running his hand along her side, getting a feel for the wood, the ship itself.  He had worked so hard on organizing everything that he hadn't taken a moment to just enjoy the ship . . . their community effort . . . but mostly just the ship.  The young man laughed as he glanced along the sides, a joyful laugh. Then, Kaoru was silent, listening to the ship itself . . . seeing if there was anything the ship wanted . . . 

If not, then after the long process, Kaoru merely nodded his agreement, and moved off with the others.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

"A dragon would be most fitting." Ban Lu moves about the ship waving a pungent incense and banging a small drum banishing troublesome spirits and calling blessings on their fine vessel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2009)

The motif is decided by general consensus and the painters get their hands to the task. 
For today, the warriors retry to the village to dinner, enjoying the pleasures of some peace, before the troubled times ahead. 
During the dinner, Master Jien addressed them all
*"The ship will be ready tomorrow morning, we shall sail early and prepare our bodies and minds to the battle ahead. I have decided to give you some special trainings, and teach you some of the secret techniques and stances I know. There are more of them, but perhaps you'll not be preprepared to learn them now. Make up your mind tonight, as you sneak in the world of dreams, and think what you would wish to learn. Tomorrow, the training begins."*
With this words still sounding in their minds, the heroes of singing spring went to seek rest in the school. Kaoru dreamed with the back master, and his phantasmal attack. Somehow he knew he could do the same... somehow.  
The other warriors also had some dreams, omens perhaps, of what was to come. 

The sun raises between the twin peaks again, and the birds already sang when the warriors arose. They took everything they considered useful. For Ziang and Wang, this was jet another trip, andother journey. They didn't linger too long in any place. For Ban Lu, this was a significant move, almost a philosophical step into the fray: Today was a day of great transitions. Koryo faced this morning with renewed youth: the last events of the past weeks worked wonders in the lone warrior. He seemed more alive than ever, the blood was running fast through his veins again. For Kaoru, Leng and Shen, this was the first time they were going to venture out of the island, and probably, the three thought, it might be the last time they saw their home. 
With the mixture of emotions in their heads, the heroes departed to the beach, led by Master Jien.
The ship was ready and in the water. A glorious golden and red dragon emerged from the waters after each wave, product of the expert craftsmanship of the artists. The villigers were gathered there, and already giving provisions to the sailors, who were already getting on the ship.  As the last things were carried over to the vessel, the warriors bid goodbye to Wei Dan, the baker and his daughter, the old fireworks artisan and the rest of the villagers.
A small row boat drove the group to the ship, and once they were on deck, the sails unfold, and the journey began! 


_OOC: Sorry for the delay guys. Well, feel free to role play, and go on picking 4 trainings in the OOC thread. I'll be adding more tomorrow perhaps. If you have come up with more, list them. We'll get to the training itself once you have make your list._


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

Taking a place at the rail Ban Lu waves to the hard working villagers on shore. _With such fine if simple people behind us we cannot fail. _ His eyes fall next on his stalwart companions. His chest swells with pride. They may look a motley band, but they bested the demon handily enough and they led the villagers in building of this ship. He smiles a little crookedly at them. "A most noble task we have undertaken my friends. Someday they will sing of our exploits. But for now I must say something of my past adventure. The last time I sailed, dark forces conspired to keep me from my destination. They paid members of the crew to poison the captain and even to foment a mutiny. We must be ever vigilant for saboteurs and mutineers. The easiest way for our enemies to defeat us is to prevent our arrival at the fight." A strange light comes into Ban Lu's eyes as he speaks, it could be madness, inspiration or merely too much drink.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2009)

Wang, once more clad in his burnished armor, joins Ban Lu at the ship´s rail.  "Your words are wise as ever, holy one.  Let us hope that motley as we are, our obviously armed appearance will keep such troublemakers at bay."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2009)

As the ship sails into the open sea, Singin Spring shrinks in the distance, until only the twin peaks are seen. Eventually it disappears behind the clouds.
Everything on board is running smoothly, and the heroes rest, beholding the waves, the seagulls playing near the vessel, and the draws in the clouds. 

Master Jien approaches them, with his usual stance, hands behind his back. 
*"Well, our captain says we are to travel peacefully for several days. In that time, I'll be teaching you some techniques. I think you have grown enough to know some of these. For you however" says the master addressing those apart from his three pupils. "There are certain things I could teach you too. Get yourselves in comfortable clothes, and warm up. We'll begin training in an hour."*

He walks away to sit under the main stick, waiting on you.
It was already late, and Leng Shen and Kaoru felt that this was going to be one of the famous 'You wont sleep until you finish' training days.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2009)

Wang hurries to get rid of his armor.  Though a swordsman at heart, he knows Master Jien's unarmed combat teachings are priceless.


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2009)

Kaoru stowed whatever belongings he could so that he was carrying as little as possible.  Comfortable clothes, a belt with his short blade on it, and his most comfortable sandals, Kaoru started stretching and limbering up, his mind clearing for the tasks ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

Ziang looks at his new weapon and ingridents. He is a scholar, no warrior. "But I'm no... I thought... okay, fine." He finally says, trying to duplicate the preparations of the more experienced in the group.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

A scowl of determination on his face, Ban Lu scratches absently at his belly waiting for the training to begin. Despite his somewhat wild appearance he proves an avid pupil.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 31, 2009)

Koryo was already in comfortable, favouring the freedom of his robes for the restraint of man made defenses. Better not to get hit than to need armor to protect you, he always thought.

Koryo waits patiently for the others to remove their gear and get ready. During this time he meditates and centers himself in preperations of the training about to be undertaken.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

The heroes make the preparations, dressing in comfortable practice robes. As the day goes by, the sailors work around the assembled pupils, as they wait on their master, that slowly stands up and walks to them.
*"Very well, we shall begin your training for the battles to come. The first thing you have to learn, is to listen carefully, and understand what you are listening. If something is amiss, tell me and I'll repeat it to you."* Jiem then started asking each of you, what you'll like to learn. Finishing with the monk, the day of training began, when the sun was setting in the horizon.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

Ban Lu starts with a training that focuses on techniques he has used to get his students to focus for years. The difference is power of the blow. He grasps the first most basic steps with ease. 

OOC: Insight check to learn rebuke the sinner (1d20+10=27)


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 3, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier begins by trying to learn how to use the power of his faith in unarmed combat, like he does with his sword.  By the end of the day, he is growing quite confident.  

OOC: Insight to learn Martial Arts Training
1d20+7=22,19,22: success!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2009)

Ziang shows much promises, but finally fails disastrously.

[sblock=OOC]
Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself! (Arcane) (1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=15)
failure  a 1 & a 3. That's unfair!!!


[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

*Kaoru*

Master Jiem spent some time quietly talking with Kaoru, while the student merely nodded . . . a slightly confused look on his face.  Kaoru, ever the willing student moved away from the others, and began to practice . . . though it seemed to all of the others that he wasn't doing anything.  Inside, he was focusing his chi and trying to move through space.  Realization dawned on Kaoru's face as he realized that he was starting to learn what the master was trying to teach.



OOC: Phantom Walk (DC 18), part a: 1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=18 - 3 successes !!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Koryo struggles to learn the secrets of Shang Chi Channeling, he shows points of tremendous success, perfectly following the technique, but more commonly cannot grasp the tendencies of the manuever.


OOC: Shang Chi Channeling (DC 16), part a: Insight (1d20 8=13, 1d20 8=14, 1d20 8=21) 1 success, 2 failures 
Insight (1d20 8=28)
2 success, 2 failures 
Insight (1d20 8=10)
2 success, 3 failures 
Insight (1d20 8=28, 1d20 8=12, 1d20 8=27) *sigh* 4 failures before 6 successes.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2009)

Ban Lu starts the next round of training over-confident after his initial success. This very nearly leads him into failure, but with an effort of will toward the end of the session he just manages to grasp the key moves. 

OOC: Insight check (1d20+10=16) Rebuke the Sinner two successes!


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

Wang decides it is essential he can use his skills with or without a sword.  Over the next two days, the young soldier continues working on Martial Arts Training, until he has mastered the technique.  

(18, 11,26,26,22)
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup


----------



## Durlak (Nov 6, 2009)

Leng starts the day eager to learn. At first he understands very well the Shin Chi Chanelling technique, but then he gets sea sick by the motion of the waves. He decides that is best to stay in bed until he feels better.

[sblock=OCC]
1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=10
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

The lessons seem to fit Ban Lu's natural temperament. He continues to learn quickly. 

OOC: Incite check for rebuke the sinner (1d20+10=27)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2009)

The learning process is a hard one for Koryo and Ziang. Also Leng has lack of concentration and fails to grasp the concepts of the technique. The others are able to focus and learn their respective feats. Ban Lu has his mind in the edge, and he absorbs the concepts like a sponge of knowledge.  Kaoru also grasps the moves of his technique with ease. The soldier Wang Chi learns the moves with military zeal, using his training and discipline at the imperial army at his favor.  
It’s around 5 am in the morning, and our students are now tired and wasted.
*“You have done well. Perhaps you three can attempt to listen more carefully tomorrow. The choice is yours. For the others I’ve planned a careful training, you should have no problem with it as long as you keep a good focus. Now go to rest, I want you to be fresh and up when the sun is half way to the top of the sky (10 am)” *Jien bows and heads to his room.
At about that time, Jien wakes you up, and leads you to the bridge again. 
*“Well, let’s get started. We will rest at the afternoon and start again until midnight.”* He says, warping a piece of cloth around his hands. 

[sblock=OOC]
Well, now:
Koryo, Leng Ziang: You can attempt to make the physical training, with a circumstance -2 to rolls, or spend another day to learn it
Kaoru, Wang, Ban Lu: Well, start rolling guys. 
For Shin and Shang Chi Channeling roll until you get (make A+C=11 rolls):
A: Win 6 rolls B: lose 4 rolls C: lose 5 rolls (DC:16)
RP a successful mastering if you get A or B(just takes more time.) and a failure if you get C.
Here you have the other trainings you are attempting from the OOC for quick reference
[sblock=Actual training]
*Rebuke the Sinner*
DC: 16
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

*Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!*
DC:15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5

*Phantom's Walk*
DC:18
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

*Martial Arts Training*
DC:15
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:4 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:3
[/sblock]


 Rolls you have forgot to made, heh
Roll Lookup kaoru
Roll Lookup Leng
Roll Lookup Ban Lu
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2009)

Training as hard as he can, this training isn't for Ziang. As before, he shows much promises at the beginning, but finally fails disastrously.

[sblock=OOC]
Physical training, rolling arcane (-2 penality) (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=10)

3, 1, 3  wouldn't have made it even if the training had been successful.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

Kaoru went to sleep dead tired but enlightened.  In the morning, his eyes opened moments before the master spoke, calling them to duty.  The young monk was eager to start his practice, and he took to it with great enthusiasm.  His positive attitude and focus paid off . . . as within four short days, Kaoru had mastered what Master Jien was teaching him . . . the Phantom Walk.




OOC: 10 checks of DC 18, using Arcana 9 with a +2 circumstance bonus.  Results: DC 18: (1d20+11=28, 1d20+11=23, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=24, 1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=18) - six successes (actually 9 successes but I only needed six).


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Koryo spends some time in meditation before continuing his training. He seems to find his inner peace before trying again to learn the secrets of Shang Chi Channeling. This time his focus is narrow and he performs very well following his master's lead. 


[sblock=ooc]
Insight checks (1d20 9=20, 1d20 9=19, 1d20 9=12, 1d20 9=18, 1d20 9=23, 1d20 9=19, 1d20 9=17, 1d20 9=25)
Excellent - this time only 1 failure then 6 successes
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

The monk manages to avoid drink and focus on his training. The master is wise in having chosen to teach him something that is so close to his nature. He has no difficulty learning it.

OOC: [sblock]
Incite checks for learning Rebuke the Sinner (1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=15) Needed three successes and made four in a row. Should I move on to mastery now?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Koryo spends the month in training, his concentration is lacking however and it takes him far longer than expected to the maneuvers. He barely has time to grasp the basics of many of them and has little hope of mastering anything.

[sblock=ooc]
Time spent on prior trainings - between 4 - 7 on each so between 8-14 daysb

Onto Stop the Lifeblood - Stop Lifeblood  (1d20 9=27, 1d20 9=11, 1d20 9=25, 1d20 9=14, 1d20 9=13, 1d20 9=11) Fails first attempt 3 - 5 more days
Stop Lifeblood (second) (1d20 9=13, 1d20 9=12, 1d20 9=29, 1d20 9=17, 1d20 9=24, 1d20 9=21) Fails 2nd attempt 3 - 5 more days
Stop Lifeblood (third) (1d20 9=27, 1d20 9=26, 1d20 9=13, 1d20 9=28, 1d20 9=11, 1d20 9=20) Finally gets it! so.... 3-5 more days right now between 17 - 29 days. I'll try one more and hope I'm able to squeeze it in.
Rebuke the Sinner - Rebuke the Sinner (1d20 9=20, 1d20 9=22, 1d20 9=13, 1d20 9=19, 1d20 9=26, 1d20 9=24) Rebuke the Sinner (1d20 9=21, 1d20 9=20, 1d20 9=17) SO gets 6 before 3 fails, if there's time learns this too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC: Been trying to post for a couple of days, but IC seems to be out of commission. Do we delay or do you want to do the rolls VV? Maybe you can roll and then we could write flavor text around the results?


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 2, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

THe young soldier, buoyed by his initial success, continues working hard.  
He turns next to the *Stone Palm* technique.  This one is harder:  It takes him three days to learn it, and 7 more to master it.  

[sblock=OOC]
Learning:stone palm: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306977/
1 day
relearning: failed!!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306979/
1day
third attempt
11,21,19,17
success!!!
1 day
mastering sp
1st try: failed (c)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306983/
2 days
2nd try: B-did it in 5 days
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306983/
5 days[/sblock]

After that, he attempts to learn *Whirlwind Kick.*  However, this proves to be so different from his usual swordplay, that after three unfruitful days, he decides to leave it for later.  

[sblock=OOC]
learning 1: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306985/
1 day
learning 2: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306987/
1 day
learning 3: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2306988/
1 day[/sblock]

He thus turns to *Turtle's Shelter*, which should help him defend his friends.  He recovers some confidence since he learns it in two days, and masters it in four more.  

[sblock=OOC]
Turtle's shelter: learning 1: failed!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307829/
1 day
learning 2: success!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307830/
1 day
mastering 1: success! (A)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307837/
4 days[/sblock]

He turns back to the *Whirlwind Kick*.  Although it is still difficult, he perseveres so that after 7 days, on the 29th day at sea, he finally learns it!  He works on mastering it, and is on his way, but not yet there, by day 31....  

[sblock=OOC]
learning 1: failed 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307843/
1 day (23)
learning 2: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307845/
1 day (24)
learning 3: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307849/
1 day (25)
learning 4: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307850/
1 day (26)
learning 5: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307852/
1 day (27)
learning 6: failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307858/
1 day (28)
learning 7: success!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307864/
1 day (29)
mastering 1: success!  (A)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2307885/
4 days (33)

So, he learns it by day 29, and the mastering roll is a success, but it would take him until day 33...  thus he won't have enough time   Man, that whirlwind kick was tough to learn!![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

ziang

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2324006/VV, IC is down. I prefer to learn the techniques in the order I had written them. Can you do the necessary rolls, and I will add the descriptions then?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

Kaoru was satisfied with his initial efforts in learning what Master Jiem called "the Phantom's Walk", and blushed, bowing deeply when the Master told him he had learned it well.  

Next on his agenda was to join in with his brothers on martial arts training, something he had felt would help him understand them better.  The master, and sometimes his brothers, would help out guiding him through the kata and trainings.  After almost a week of training and intensive practice, Kaoru's body was much more able to perform well in Martial Arts . . . thanks to his brothers.

Next Master Jiem suggested that now that his mind (with Phantom's Walk) and body (with Martial Arts Training) were focused, it was time to address the spirit.  In this, the Master worked to expand Kaoru's knowledge of Chi, going much deeper than he had in the past.  This was much more difficult to Kaoru, and it was more than a week before he even managed to understand the concepts.  Difficult as it was, Master Jiem was nodding in head in approval after the long week and a half of learning.  Mastery of the Technique was easier after the learning . . . and Kaoru grasped mastery eagerly.  

Finally, it was time again to turn to the Mind, and Master Jiem worked with Kaoru on something he dubbed, "Storm's Gift".  This wasn't something that Master Jiem could do, himself, but somethign that he saw within Kaoru's Chi.  This made learning more difficult for Kaoru, and he struggled for several days not understanding.  But, once Kaoru grasped the concept, his learning of the technique went much more quickly, with Mastery a struggle . . . but ultimate success.





[sblock=OOC]OOC: Agenda . . . 
4-7 days Phantom Walk completed.
*2-3* days Martial Arts Training learning:  Martial Arts Training (Learning DC 15): (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=25) - Completed in first attempt.
*2-3 *days Martial Arts Training mastery:
Martial Arts Training (Mastery DC 15): (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=28) - Completed in first attempt.
*4-7 *days Shin Chi learning: Shin Chi (Learning DC 16): (1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=7)  - failed.
*4-7 *days Shin Chi learning: Shin Chi (Learning DC 16): (1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=15) - Completed on second attempt
*4-7 *days Shin Chi mastery: Shin Chi (Mastery DC 15): (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=28, 1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=18) - Completed on first attempt.
*4-7 *days Storm's Gift learning: Storm's Gift (Learned DC 15): (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=27) - failed
*4-7 *days Storm's Gift learning: Storm's Gift (Learning DC 15): (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=26, 1d20+7=26) - Completed on second attempt.
*4-7 *days Storm's Gift Mastery:  Storm's Gift (Mastery DC 15): (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=19), almost lost Storm's Gift (Mastery DC 15, final attempt or time lost): (1d20+9=28) - success before C failures.[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Dec 5, 2009)

Leng tries the next day to learn the Shin Chi technique. He starts not getting anything and then he everything with great insight until he tries to get to the next part and gets everything mixed up. 
Then he tries for 3 more days until he get it's right


Trying to master the technique proves even more difficult to him. He tries for three weeks without positive results, maybe he is too dumb to master Shin Chi Chanelling.



[sblock=OCC]
Shin Chi learning
Learning Shin Chi (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=11)

1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=10

1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=6

1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=15

1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=13

Shin Chi Training

1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=13

1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=20

1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=20

He doesn't master anything and there is so little time for anything else 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

Setting out to master his new found ability, the wild eyed monk is over confident. He stumbles and just misses a new level of understanding the first day. The monk sets himself a harsh regimen of training. He focuses his efforts and practices hard showing good progress. After two days of such success he celebrates with a considerable amount of rice wine. This leaves him sloppy and unfocused and leads to and embarrassing lecture from the Master. Once again redoubling his efforts he finds Enlightenment and Mastery. 

OOC: Insight to master Rebuke the Sinner (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=24)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2009)

The hard days of trainings were over finally; now it was time to settle down, and rest.
The sea breeze felt refreshing on the face of our héros, as they watched from the bridge, how the ship, their ship, the ship the hole town helped to build was navigating through the waters of the great sea. The sun was near to it’s setting, and the dim light played tricks to their eyes, creating illusory images in the water.
The captain was looking by the spyglass, while master Jien meditated sitting on the floor. 
*“Tiger’s rest is near, we should be arriving in a few hours.”* the captain announced.
Jien nodded silently, but was forced to speak, when Shen questioned him. “Master, weren’t we suppose to get to the continent? We must defeat the false emperor as soon as possible!”
*“I understand your preoccupation Shen, but rushing towards an undefeatable won’t turn a defeat into a victory. We must recover something I left in Tiger’s rest before continuing. We will split up once we reach the island, so we can cover more land in less time.”* He explained. Shen was up to ask another thing, but refrained.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 7, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

"Master, what is this Tiger's Rest, if I may ask?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2009)

*Kaoru*

Kaoru looked on with interest, listening to the answer of the question Ban Lu made.  He too did not recognize the name.


----------



## Durlak (Dec 8, 2009)

Leng looks puzzled "Yes Master, what is Tiger's Rest? And what is that thing you left there?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

*"Tiger's rest is an island, where legends say the father of all tigers died, long ago. In my journeys, I encountered many dangers, many skilled foes. I was forced to depart from Tiger's rest, decades ago, without an important item, the Dragon's Claw. It's a necklace, with a medallion grasped by the hand of a dragon. The jewel is not important, it's the inscriptions on the back of the medallion that really matter." *Jien answered.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 10, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

"Forced, Master?  How so?"  Wang asks curiously.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

Kaoru listened with interest, waiting until after the Master answered the question Wang posed before asking his own.  "The inscription is something you do not remember, master?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2009)

*"By a fiend. It turned out that when I reached the crypt of the sorcerer where this item was hiden, the place had become the home of an ancient evil. Perhaps you have encounter before with fiends" *Jien motions to Wang, Koryo, Ziang and Ban Lu. *"In Singing Spring, the Toad Lord is a fiend shaped like a grotesque giant toad, that lives near the swamps. He is not that bad, even helping the town with the bandits. But there are others, more powerful and demonic fiends. This one in particular was a creature shaped as a mockery of a spider. It's size is considerable, and is a dread enemy in battle. I was forced to leave the necklace in the crypt; at least I knew it was well guarded."*

Master Jien turns to Kaoru *"No. The inscriptions were in an ancient language, unknown to me. Perhaps our scholars here might enlighten us, when we secure the jewel."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2009)

Ziang Yu

"Yes, we met this toad oni. He was helpful in our fight against a lizard demon." Ziang confirms Jien's assumtion.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2324006/Any news on Ziang's training?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 11, 2009)

"Do you feel we could face such a challenge and retrieve the necklace?" Koryo asks


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 11, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier nods grimly. "It seems we have little choice, friends...  if we are to save the Empire."


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

Kaoru knew that the course was set, so the young monk simply waited for the answers.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

"Indeed, we have no choice. By divine grace we shall succeed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

As the ship approached the island, the sailors took their places for the docking manoeuvres. It was dark now, and only the dim light of the moon, and the green flashes from the water creatures that were disturbed by the sailing ship lighten the scene. Soon, however, several torches were lit.
At the dancing lights of the torches, the ship docked on Tiger's rest port. 
Our heroes spent the night at the local tavern, eating and drinking, and resting their souls from the sea. 
At the table for dinner were the monk, the alchemist, the soldier, the gifted brother, the lucky brother, the calculatory brother, the master and the captain.
*"We'll split in two groups."* said Master Jien, drawing on a piece of scroll. *"You'll go one way, the captain, the sailors and I will travel to this other mountain. The creature inhabits both mountains, somehow transporting from one place to another in no time. We must be synchronized if we wish to defeat our foe. If one of the groups manage to put the fiend on the run, the other group will meet it when it escapes, and most likely kill it of once and for all."* Jien looks at each of you *"What do you think?"*

OOC: Changing speak colour for Jien, since Koryo already has orange.


----------



## Durlak (Dec 26, 2009)

Leng quickly answers, Sounds like a good plan master. But I wander how we will attack at the same time? It's not like those fancy sandwatches are usefull at something other than looking at the stars. I know, maybe we can travel in the night an attack at dawn, or it can be the other way around. What do you all think? He finishes the question very excited, like a child with a lollipop.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

*"A fine idea my student. There will be no better time to strike a fiend like that than the raise of the sun, victorious over darkness."* said the master, encouraging his son.


----------



## Keia (Dec 28, 2009)

*Kaoru, 'Monk' (Sorceror 3)*

Kaoru was happy to abide by whatever decisions the more tactical of his brothers and companions would decide.  Regardless, he was simply happy to have solid ground under his feet and days of just travel rather than training from sun-up to sundown.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 28, 2009)

Shen looked at his master and brothers, "I do not like splitting the group Master.  Should we not be a full strength to fight a demon?"  Shen pauses for a moment, "I do admit, I do not know another way to be in two places at once."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

*"Yes my son, what you mention has concerned my mind greatly in the passed days, as we sailed to Tiger's rest. I have been unable to conceive another plan that allows us to be in two places at the same time. I think the splitting will be most suitable: First your group is more powerful, consisting on all of you, heroes of Singing Spring. You'll penetrate the main dwelling of the beast, and attack it where he is stronger, hence your group is necessarily more powerful than the other group, consisting of I, and both captains, along with the sailors. We'll battle the fiend in his hideout, and it'll probably be wounded and weakened when it retreats to our position."* Says Jien *"That is what I have thought. Perhaps one of you could give us more insight in this matter."*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

"I suppose we could have quested for some potent magic to allow us follow the demon in its retreat, but barring that I see no way to be be in more than one place. We can but do our best to weaken the demon so badly that it will present little challenge to the second group. A dawn strike feels like the best strategy to me. We have learned much during our voyage and should do well."


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier looks very concerned, yet he nods at Ban Lu's words.  "We will definitely have to do our best to kill or maim the demon before it flees..."  He looks with concern at the toiling sailors.  "Otherwise many innocent lives will be lost."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 29, 2009)

Shen nods as the others speak.  "We do indeed have much to lose.  It would appear we have much to gain also."  Shen turns toward his father, "Master, is it known how this creature can travel from one place to another so quickly?  Barring some sort of instant transport, we should be able to block it from exiting." 

Shen leans forward, as if studying a mental map.  With a sigh, he leans back.  "We will split up as you have wisely suggested.  I cannot see another way beside dividing out strength."

Shen sits on the floor, his legs crossed and his eyes closed.  Meditation cleared his mind, opened his eyes to paths that were not readily visible.  Most importantly, it helped him to relax.  There was no point in being frightened or nervous about the upcoming battle.  Death strikes everyone eventually.  It is the one sword that cannot be blocked.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2009)

As everyone discussed about tactics and the better way to defeat the spider fiend, the tiredness slowly takes its toll over our heroes. One by one, they retry to the bedrooms for the night.

In the morning, Koryo is up first, he had strange dreams during the night, most of them, about his fallen comrade, and about Kaoru, who resembles him so much. His dead friend's ghost hunted his dreams, asking Koryo to avenge him by slaying Master Jien. The troubled veteran mets with he would have wisehd to avoid for the rest of the day: Master Jien.

*"It's good to see that at least some raise early in the morning."* he says as Koryo enters the main saloon, and sits in an empty seat. The old man serves Koryo some warm tea. 

Around a quarter of hour later, the rest of the heroes arrive at the table, and help themselves something to eat and drink. 

As everyone finishes, the group prepares to make their journey. They get their gear, and ready the provisions and supplies for the trip. Koryo has an expert knowledge of the area, and with some of his suggestions, the party equips themselves with necessary items for the day ahead. 
Outside, the sailors are ready as well, they all have sets of studded leather armor, and jians and spears. Some of them carry bows and crossbows.

The local weapon and armor smith stands outside, looking at the heroes when they come out. *"Hail to you honorable men. I came here to offer you my services. I'm Qing Zim, blacksmith of Tiger's Rest. I have assorted weapons and armors you can find useful, for a price of course."*
Jian rubs his chin *"That is an interesting suggestion, and I thank you for it Qing, we'll join you on your shop later."*
The blacksmith nods, bows, and walks away to his shop.
*"This seems as a good opportunity for you to arm yourselves. Probably he'll have some valuable items, and we'll need every help we can possibly acquire."*


OOC: Each has 4000 GP to spend on magical or non magical supplies. Go with what you prefer (form whatever you find in the character builder) but remember to fluff it appropriately.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

The monk rises late and partakes heavily of tea and food to stave off the effects of last night's drink. His eyes blaze with intensity and perhaps a little madness as you prepare to face another supernatural foe. 

"Honorable Blacksmith Qing Zim, we shall visit you shortly. I see you are eager to make a profit from our need. Keep you in mind that we are on a holy quest for the good of all people of the Empire. Ponder this and the fate of your own soul as you set your prices this morning."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 1, 2010)

Qing gulps soundly. *"Ahm... Yes master, I will surely do so."* he says, somehow intimidated by the monk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

Ziang Yu

"Thanks for your offering, master blacksmith, but I'm at the moment more interested in potions and tonics." Ziang says, hinting a question for direction.

[sblock=OOC]
Shall I add the trainings to the character sheet?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 13, 2010)

Wang looks around the smith's workplace until he identifies a suit of dingjia armor, covered in black cloth trimmed with gold -- the colors of the Emperor's Guard.  He bows to the smith.  "Master Qing, this is most excellent work.  I will be proud to wear this to battle."  He also chooses a pair of burnished iron wrist guards worked with dragons.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Forest at the Mountain base*

The store of Qing provided the heroes with many trinkets and useful weapons and armors. Even master Jien raised his left populated eyebrow when he looked upon certain turtle miniature. The captain bought regular armors for his crew, who had nothing to protect themselves from the enemies but the lose clothes of the sailors.

The two groups parted ways at the edge of town, each one taking a different road towards the storming peaks where the fiend had made it's lairs.

Shen Rui, Lucky Leng, Kaoru, Wang Chi, Ban Lu and Ziang Yu marched at soldiers' peace, led by the imperial guard, who marched ahead with iron discipline. 
The road waves around the edge of a thick forest, and it is in good conditions. The air made sounds as it waved the leaves of the trees, bringing the aroma of spring into our heroes' noses. The sun shined high above the group, it was a nice day to focus and meditate before an important battle.

Following Jien' instructions, the warriors find themselves standing on the edge of the road, before a small path of dirt that leads inside the forest.
The six men resume the march into the shady path, dodging low branches and jumping over huge roots that protruded from the ground. 
Each step led deeper into the forest, and each time, the trees became bigger and taller, and fewer light filtered among their foliage. Eventually, the shiny day became as dark as night. Ban Lu gets a bad feeling about the forest.

[sblock=Insight]
[sblock=DC 10[I] Something is not right, the sudden darkening was something unnatural [/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15[I] You got the sensation of being observed. [/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20[I] You sense an evil entity near your location, probably the source of the darkening.[/I][/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Perception]
[sblock=DC 10[I] You didn't spot any animal, nor heard anything in this area of the forest since the sudden darkening [/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15[I] In the corner of your eye you see something moving, but when you turn, it's gone. [/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20[I]You see something. Something big, moving, shifting around the group, behind the shadows of the trees.[/I][/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Nature]
[sblock=DC 10[I] You know that there are not such dark forests, and that the leaves of the trees always rustle, even without wind. [/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15[I]You see unnatural footprints in the dirt, something with big feet. Strange feet.[/I][/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20[I]The track ends near a group of trees. Among the shadows of the trees you distinguish one that moves and shakes abnormally.[/I][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2010)

Ziang Yu

"Beware, there is omething moving behind us, behind the trees." Ziang says calmly and draws his new weapon.

[sblock=OOC]

Insight,  Perception, Nature (1d20+4=14, 1d20+7=24, 1d20+4=24)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The soldier levels his spear.  "This darkness is unwholesome... unnatural..." 

Insight 10


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

"Something is watching us...there, behind the shadows of the tree, its big and I think it is trying to get around us. On your guard my friends."  He raises his gun and his voice. "We see you hiding there. We are not fooled by your tricks!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2010)

Shen pulls the Standard off his back and plants it firmly in the ground.  "Prepare yourselves.  Our fight could be nearing."  He stands tall, the end of his weapon on the ground.  His pose was regal, almost as if he were a statue in front of the emperor's palace.


----------



## Durlak (Mar 8, 2010)

Leng unsheates his longsword and quietly says "I sense the evil too my friends. It's behind those trees as our good priest says"

1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=6

OCC: I hope the 20 will keep coming!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

In a few seconds that appear hours, behind the trees that the heroes now face, something invisible approached. The branches cracked and the trees groaned as the unseen creature made it's way to the clearance. Just something was distinguishable. A human arm. It appears to have been chewed, the distal bone shattered.
Suddenly, a strong wind blown in the floor of the forest. Our heroes were forced to close their eyes, and upon opening them they witness a horrific view. 
A giant with the skin of blue, horns protruding from it's face. Horrible pointy teeth and huge fangs, and round yellow eyes. In one hand he holds the arm of his last victim, and still chews on it. On the other hand he holds a giant dao. 
The giant creature stares a the heroes. *"It seems that the road has given me yet another lunch." *the Oni utters in a foul guttural voice, before raising his blade and spitting out the rests of the last prey.







Roll initiatives!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2010)

Ziang

Initiative (1d20+1=5)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 21, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Initiative 5


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=9)

The monk starts out looking at the creatures feet having expected a more normal sized foe. He slowly brings his gaze up in time to see the bone ejected from the Oni's mouth.


----------



## Durlak (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucky Leng is quick to ready his sword to this foul enemy.
"Oh, hello biggie. I'm sorry but we are not very pleased to be your food"
Initiative (1d20+3=19)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2010)

The oni grins at Leng and charges forward, catching everyone unprepared, except for Lucky who is prepeared.

[sblock=Battle]
Initiatives:
Lucky Leng: 19
Oni: 14
Ban Lu: 9
Wang: 5
Ziang: 5
Kaoru: 4
Shen Rui: 4

Conditions
Lucky Leng
Ban Lu
Wang
Ziang
Kaoru
Shen Rui
-------Oni

OOC: Still need Shen Rui and Kaoru players... But I've rolled for them.
[/sblock]

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkGZsYIgn79wdDRkS0w3UG0yUkdhRVF0NlBNajVoREE&hl=en


----------



## Durlak (Mar 31, 2010)

Leng continues to taunt the Ori. "Oh, we are not going to be your next meal. Come here a face me, assface!"

He readies his sword and stands place fiercely awating the Ori to come hit him. Hi will hit him then with his flaming sword (not active). 

OCC:
Attack and Damage Roll:
1d20+10=19, 1d8+7=10


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 1, 2010)

*"That we shall see puny human!" *says the Oni as he dodges the blow, and retailates poorly, although the blow cracks the earth next to Leng.

[sblock=Battle]
Initiatives:
Lucky Leng: 19
Oni: 14
Ban Lu: 9 <-
Wang: 5
Ziang: 5
Kaoru: 4
Shen Rui: 4

Conditions
Lucky Leng
Ban Lu
Wang
Ziang
Kaoru
Shen Rui
-------Oni

Now anyone can post in any order, I'll assume the rest delays until the posting character has acted. 

Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

Ban Lu takes a firm stance and raises his holy symbol to the Oni, but his attack (1d20+7=10) is foiled by the foliage of the trees and the radiant energy is wasted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang fires a cackling bolt with his weapon, but the oni successfully resists it's magic.

[sblock=OOC]
Lightning Sphere  (1d20+6=10, 1d8+4=10) vs Fort, Just missing, ignore me 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

As the Oni closes with them, the young soldier drops his spear and draws his sword.  He raises his engraved blade and charges at the demon, his left hand up and ready to deflect attacks.  

[sblock=OOC]
free action to drop spear
move action to draw sword
charge 20 to hit vs AC...15 damage
Stone Palm technique AC20
Minor action to mark Oni with divine challenge:  If he attacks anyone else, -2 to hit and he takes 5hp radiant damage.  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 1, 2010)

OOC: If Wang Chi uses his move action to draw his sword, he can't move close to the Oni in order to attack it. Please check the map on the link provided above. Note that you can move your tokens in the map as you please, this is intentional for you to place your token where you want instead of noting the coordinates, and it is simpler this way for me to keep track of things, since you do the moving.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 2, 2010)

Yikes!! above post edited


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2010)

Ban Lu and Ziang try to combine their attacks to utterly defeat the demon, but the creature is resilient and nimble. 
Wang Chi charges the creature too, trying to slice him in halves, but his sword bites only air. The defiance of his gaze however, is not so easily dodged. 
Kaoru executes a complicated twists and waves of hands, and concentrates his chi in a small point. He then projects it towards the oni. The beam created hits the fiend in the left arm, burning it's foul skin. 
Shen moves forward, and commands Lucky to strike in combination with him, however the Oni foresees the move and deflects both attacks.

OOC: It's Leng's turn again.


----------



## Durlak (Apr 6, 2010)

Leng tries to hit the monster again, this time hit it with his sword on fire. 

OCC:
1d20+10=18, 1d8+7=11
If he hits he will to use the sword daily power to deal an extra 1d6=4 fire damage and an ongoing 5 damage (save ends)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2010)

Our heroes' weapons are still to test Oni flesh, Lucky Leng's last attack was close, that's true, but the tricky fiend dodged the attack at the last moment. 
Continuing the same fluid move he uses to avoid Leng's blow, the oni waves his body and suddenly disappears from sight! Ban Lu and Wang Chi hear his footsteps...

[sblock=Battle]
Conditions
Lucky Leng
Ban Lu
Wang
Ziang
Kaoru
Shen Rui
-------Oni: Invisible (AC: 22 , Ref: 19 , Fort: 21, Will: 19) Probable spots are coloured in cian according to Wang and Ban Lu perceptions. 

Now anyone can post in any order, I'll assume the rest delays until the posting character has acted. 

Durlak: Why don't you try to use a power instead of a basic attack?

Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

The Monk does his best to inform the others about the location of the Oni's footsteps.

"Ah you fear us do you Oni? You hide from your doom."

Raising his Holy Symbol Ban Lu calls a gleaming shield of divine energy to appear over himself, granting protection against attacks to himself and his stalwart companions.

[sblock]Shield of Faith Cleric Utility 2
A gleaming shield of divine energy appears over you, granting you and nearby allies protection against attacks.
Daily ✦ Divine
Standard Action Close burst 5
Targets: You and each ally in burst
Effect: The targets gain a +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Based on the map I think everyone is just inside the burst for +2 protection.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 9, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Perception 20 (done as minor action trying to find the Oni's direction as per p.281)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang tries to locate the oni...

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2463507/Perception  (1d20+7=23) (done as minor action trying to find the Oni's direction as per p.281) 	

same thing Helfdan did.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Apr 9, 2010)

Leng picks ups some dirt from the ground and throws it in the direction he thinks the oni is.

OCC:
Perception
1d20+2=4
Surely he won't throw it in the right direction...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2010)

Leng tries to spry dirt over the oni, but he seems to be doing so in the wrong direction, as he doesn't catch enything.

Ban Lu calls forth the protection of the gods, and the celestial light surounds the heroes.

Wang makes out some idea on where the nasty creature is, just as Ziang spots the footsprints moving towards the paladin. He cries out a warning, as the Oni materializes before Wang with his Sword posed to strike dreadly. Wang raises his shield, but the Oni is prepeared; the fiend puts a big hand on the shield and moves it a side as he swings his sword to Wang. The soldier closes his eyes in anticipation for the pain, but the blade stops at centimeters from his face, entagled by the divine energy that the monk had conjured. 
Furious the creature retreats back, giving an opening for attacks.

[sblock=Battle. Heroes' turn now]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: +2 AC
Lucky Leng
Ban Lu
Wang
Ziang
Kaoru
Shen Rui
-------Oni: (AC: 22 , Ref: 19 , Fort: 21, Will: 19)

Now anyone can post in any order, I'll assume the rest delays until the posting character has acted. 


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Wang's eyes open wide as Ban Lu's prayer protects him.  He nods his thanks to the Monk before closing with the Oni (shift one square north) and stabbing savagely.  However, the ogre is too quick and easily dodges.  

(Attacks with Valiant Strike, 15 misses.  Will mark him again with divine challenge.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Why the targeting enhancement works very well, Ziang's aim is still cursed as as his prototype misses the oni.

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2472688/
Standard: Aggravating Force  (1d6-3=3, 1d20+8=11, 1d8+5=12)
Minor: Reload
Move: (anyone needs healing? VV, can you list the current/max HP of the group members in your summaries?)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Apr 16, 2010)

Leng moves next to the Oni and with a loud cry he launches an Stone Palm attack using his free hand. He tries to bash the beast but his enemy is too fast and he fails. Surround him!

OCC
Shield Bash vs Reflex (1d20+7=12, 1d10+4=6)
I will move Leng to to S6 to flank it


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

Ban Lu attacks (1d20+7=11) again, but once more fails to train his power on the target. 

OOC: Shield of Faith +2 to AC for the encounter for all.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2010)

Shen, Koryo and Kaoru join into the fray. Shen Flanks the monster and strikes with his spear, making thursting moves, but missing his mark "Wang! Flank him with Leng's help!" he screams.

Koryo promptly takes his place around the monster, and opens the gates of battle, but the oni deflects the flury of jabs and cuts of the monk.

Kaoru tries his best to focus and unleash the power of his chi. His concentration is broken when the fiend taunts him, and he is unable to channel the gathered chi, which explodes, propelling him away. Kaoru leaves a path of remve grass under his feet as he is forced back by the explosion.

With a grin of satisfaction, the oni poses to strike Wang again, this time the timely strike catches wang off balance, and cleaves through shield, armor and flesh.

As the foe strikes true, Lucky Leng takes the opportunity to strike him, and does so proficiently, using the flanking at his avail. The fiend screams more surprised than damaged. 

[sblock=Battle. Heroes' turn now]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: +2 AC
Lucky Leng 43/43
Ban Lu 32/32
Wang 27/46
Ziang 36/36
Korio 36/36
Shen 36/36
Kaoru 35/35

-------Oni: -10 (AC: 22 , Ref: 19 , Fort: 21, Will: 19)

Hits Wang for 19

Leng hits the oni!

Now anyone can post in any order, I'll assume the rest delays until the posting character has acted. 


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 18, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Wang Chi draws strength and focus from his pain.  He closes his eyes, gives in to his instincts, and delivers a lightning-fast lunge, sliding his engraved blade to the hilt in the demon's belly, and twisting as he pulls it out.  The very perfection of the attack decreases the pain from his own wound.  

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking with Paladin's Judgment, Daily lvl 1 power
Critical Hit!!!!!!!!! 
The oni takes 31 (max of 3d8+7) hp damage, and Wang spends a healing Surge to go back to 38/46 hp.
Minor action to mark him once more
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM]
Mi hermano, Wang no usa escudo.  Usa el 'Stone Palm technique' para subirse el AC a 20.  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2010)

[sblock=Helfdan]
Ciertamente! Pero me referia al escudo magico de Ban Lu =)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 18, 2010)

[sblock=DM]   Mi madre siempre me dijo que el ron y el vino eran malos para las neuronas...  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

Seeing that his lesser attacks are not working, Ban Lu once more raises his holy symbol and calls upon his most potent power (1d20+7=27). A burning column of light engulfs the oni Crit Damage (2d6+27=35). Its brilliance burns and hinders the Oni’s defense for a short time presenting Koryo an advantage.

OOC: +2 to AC for everyone, combat advantage to Koryo until the end of Ban Lu's next turn.

[sblock]
Daunting Light Level 3
A burning column of light engulfs your foe. Its brilliance burns and hinders your foe’s defense for a short time.
Encounter ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d10 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage.
Effect: One ally you can see gains combat advantage against the target until the end of your next turn.

symbol of Shared Healing +2 level 7 2600 gp

Implement (Holy Symbol)
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus
Power (Daily + Healing): Free Action. Trigger: You use your second wind, or you use a power that allows you to spend a healing surge to regain hit points. Effect: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Recalibrating the device, Ziang succesfully hits the oni with an enchanted bolt. Surges of magic draw the next attack to the same area...

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Aggravating Force  (1d6-3=-1, 1d20+8=25, 1d8+5=12)
 next attack of ally vs enemy gets +2 to hit
Minor: Reload
Move: -

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Apr 19, 2010)

Leng slashes his foe with a quick blow of his flaming sword.

OCC[sblock]
Combeback Strike daily power
Comeback Strike (1d20+14=26, 2d8+5=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Wang delives a devastating counterstrike to the Oni, Ban Lu bathes the unholly creature in divine light. The oni's eyes open wide as the light burns him. It has little time to react when a bolt shot by the alchemist sinks in his shoulder, and draws Leng's sword in place. The warrior activates his flaming sword, burning the foul creature as well. 

Shen strikes with his spear,but again,misseshis mark "Damn you be demon!" he screams.

Koryo moves to flank the creature, and cleaves the oni's defenses,   unleashinga flury of blows.

Kaoru focus again and unleashes his chi. His attack is more accurate, but the Oni dances away from the ray of chi in the last second.

The fiend is clearly battered and surprised by the amount of damage the heroes have dealt to him. He shifts to a better position, and exhales a fetid and chilling wind from his mouth. Wang Shen and Ban Lu are caught in the rancid and freezing wind, and feel its bite. 

Frenzied the Oni strikes again, this time with his sword. The blade cuts deep into Shen's armor, who is taken aback. However, he is intact thanks to Ban Lu's protective shield. The Oni can't believe his eyes. This is the second time the monk's chi deflects his powerful blade. For the honourless act of evading Wang's defiant glance, the Gods punish the Oni through Wang's challenge.

[sblock=Battle. Heroes' turn now]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: +2 AC
Lucky Leng 43/43
Ban Lu 24/32
Wang 30/46
Ziang 36/36
Korio 36/36
Shen 28/36
Kaoru 35/35

-------Oni: -108 (AC: 22 , Ref: 19 , Fort: 21, Will: 19) Bloodied, Marked by Wang.



Now anyone can post in any order, I'll assume the rest delays until the posting character has acted. 


Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 20, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier grits his teeth against the cold and launches another attack against the Oni, his blade flashing.  

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking with Righteous Smite (Encounter power)
A 20 is probably not good enough to hit...  If by any chance it is, he does 13 damage, and all allies within 5 squares (including Wang) gets 6 temp hp. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ignoring the targeting help, Ziang's next bot strike true, too. In a fluent motion, he reloads and flings a gleaming powder at the wounded soldier.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2484473/Aggravating Force  (1d6-3=0, 1d20+8=24, 1d8+5=8)
 next attack of ally vs enemy gets +2 to hit
Minor: Reload
Move to minor: Resistive Formula on Wang Chi (+1 AC, can give up bonus to gain HS+2 THP)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 1/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Apr 20, 2010)

Leng moves to flank again the Oni and slashes him again with his flaming sword!


OCC[sblock]
1d20+14, 1d8+7=[10, 14], [1, 7][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2010)

The monk shakes off the chilling attack. Ban Lu calls upon his holy symbol to attack with divine radiance (1d20+7=27). A brilliant ray of light sears (15+2d6=19) the Oni with golden radiance. Sparkles of light linger around the target, guiding Kaoru's attack. 

OOC: [sblock] Lance of Faith Cleric Attack 1
A brilliant ray of light sears your foe with golden radiance. Sparkles of light linger around the target, guiding your ally’s attack.
At-Will ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and one ally you can see gains a +2 power bonus to his or her next attack roll against the target.
Increase damage to 2d8 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level.

symbol of Shared Healing +2 level 7 2600 gp

Implement (Holy Symbol)
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus
Power (Daily + Healing): Free Action. Trigger: You use your second wind, or you use a power that allows you to spend a healing surge to regain hit points. Effect: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2010)

Wang misses the hulking creature, but Ziang's bolt sinks in it's shoulder. Leng stabs the beast from behind, and Ban Lu uses the divine powers invested in him to seer his foe.

For the first time, Shen's thrusts find their mark, and the point of the spear tastes the Oni's blood.

Koryo positions behind the Oni, and even with the guidance of Ban Lu's lance of faith, his blows bounce off the creature's hard hide.

The ashamed Kaoru attempts another attack. This time he moves about, gathering the energy of the forest. He then unleshes it over the oni as raw power, that makes the creature recoil 3 steps by the force of the impact.

The oni shows his teeth, and grunts, he is heavily wounded. The fiend attempts to advance once more, but his eyes close, he blinks, tumbles, and falls to the ground of the forest, lifting a big cloud of dust and leaves. It breathes twice, and then expired. As the heroes relaxed their muscles, the body skewers and contracts awkwardly, looses mass and ends like a pile of crushed bones and a thin blueish skin covering it.

Slowly, the sounds of the forest return, and the evil presence is no more. 

[sblock=Battle is over!]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: +2 AC
Lucky Leng 43/43
Ban Lu 24/32
Wang 30/46
Ziang 36/36
Korio 36/36
Shen 28/36
Kaoru 35/35

-------Oni: Dead! (AC: 22 , Ref: 19 , Fort: 21, Will: 19) Bloodied, Marked by Wang.


The oni is defeated, now you can go on, or search the area. 


Scotley: How are you rolling damage? I had to ask you since you roll something rather strange
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2010)

Picture time.
[sblock=Take a look]
Well I was pretty bored, and thought about doing something constructive for the game so I found some pictures!

Ziang with a new toy:






Ban Lu after one of his tavern nights





Mounted elder Shen





Koryo of Tiger's Rest





More descent Ban Lu





Wang Chi posing for the photo





Clasical Leng





Lucky Leng when he decides to switch weapon





[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang blinks at the sudden defeat of the oni-creature, having used up one dose of his gleaming powder for seemingly nothing.

"Are there more around?"

[sblock=OOC]
Great  Wasted a healing infusion. Does anyone wants to sacrifice a Healing Surge, for the greater good, so Ziang can make a new one?

If not, I will sacrifice one of his own.

Short rest?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
 Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 1/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> [sblock]Scotley: How are you rolling damage? I had to ask you since you roll something rather strange
> [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock=RE damage]Ban Lu rolled a crit twice in a row, so damage was max plus two d6 for the crit bonus of his implement that's why I included the item in the post. Damage was max for the crit +4 wis, +2 for the implement +1 for his feat when using radiant attacks and then I rolled the 2d6 crit bonus dice. Hope I did it right. It did seem like a lot of damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2010)

OO]C: Now it makes sense. Thanks for clarifying bud.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 24, 2010)

Wang looks down at the demon grimly.  "Well done, everyone.  Is anyone hurt?"

[sblock=OOC]
Dad, go ahead and have one of Wang's surges.  I agree with a short rest. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> OO]C: Now it makes sense. Thanks for clarifying bud.




OOC: I'll try to make it more explicit in the initial post in future.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

"Yes, can I help anyone?" Ban Lu goes about the group offering up a healing word as needed. 

OOC: Spend a healing surge for him as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

Ziang Yu

As the other tend wounds, Ziang readjusts the targeting system of his weapon and mixes new healing powder with Wang's help.

[sblock=OOC]

Want to use Short rest to replenish powers.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 1/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons,    Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2010)

Kaoru

The young 'monk' stands there for a short time, staring at the slain-demon lying at their feet. "I am ashamed, my brothers," he says simply and then lifts his head to look each of them in the eye. "My performance was inadequate against this fiend," he explains, gesturing towards the blue-oni. "Please allow me to reflect on this and to balance the flows at the next opportunity."

"This does not appear to be the spider-demon Master Jien spoke of," he looks around questiongly to the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

Shen places a friendly hand on Kaoru's shoulder.* "There is nothing to be ashamed off, one can only hope to do the best, destiny has the last word. I was honoured to fight alongside ones such as you my brother, all of you.*" the spear wielding warrior says looking at each of the others in the eyes, with a confident smile on his face.
*"Indeed it does not look like a spider demon." *he adds.
Koryo crouches near the corpse, or what is left of it, and gently touches the blue skin. It banishes, as if made of dust. The monk springs away. *"Certainly, although it was an evil oni, we have done a good deed slaining it." *He looks forward and states* "I think our path is clear."*


----------



## Durlak (Apr 30, 2010)

"Don't worry brother, you did the best you could against this beast" says Leng to Kaoru "If we weren't fighting together as we did we would have been slain as we have slain it. Now let's look if he has anything we could use"
Leng searches the corpse of the oni for anything of value."

OCC: Leng takes 20.


----------



## Helfdan (May 2, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier cleans and sheathes his sword, them retrieves his spear.  He sees the others are doing a good job in cheering Kaoru up, so he keeps watch as the others examine the Oni's corpse.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

Having no desire to touch the Oni's corpse, Ban Lu joins Wang Chi in watching.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2010)

Leng fins the fullblade used by the oni, what remains of the creature is only dust; his body consumed by the unholy energies that it manipulated. 

The valerous heroes continue their march to the mountains. The path through forest is uneventful, it seems to have regained its peace. The warriors keep walking until the trees become less crowded, and the forest gives away to the rocky steeps of the mountains. Just then, something strange disturbed the energy. Ban Lu and Kaoru felt it instantly, and the others became aware of a presence later. The leaves rustled and the wind lifted the dust in small dancing whirlwinds.  
The priest and the apprentice detected the presence behind them, still in the woods.
As they turned to see, they noticed a female figure, standing gracefully among some brushes. The shadows that cast the trees make it impossible to make out her features.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

Speaking softly, "Do not assume that this female is any less dangerous than the Oni we faced." Then he raises his voice so that it will carry to the newcomer. "Come spirit of the forest and show yourself." He adopts a causal air leaning on his Gun, but he is ready for trouble.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2010)

Kaoru acknowledges the warning with a slight nod of his head as he begins to mentally stocktake his options.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang cautiously awaits what happens next, weapon in easy reach.

[sblock=OOC]

Full defense.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons, Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 12, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The soldier bows formally, yet his eyes do not leave the new-comer.  "Good day, lady."


----------



## Durlak (May 12, 2010)

Leng stays quiet waiting the lady to anwser and casualy letting his hand on the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2010)

The silhouette of the woman moves softly to the edge of the shadows at the pledge of the warriors, and as her features clear under the sun light, they find themselves staring at something they never did. Her skin was soft like the steams of young soy plants, and as green. Her hair was also green, but darker, and it moved like an underwater algi, brushed by an invisible gentle stream. Amidst it there were leaves, yellow, green, dry, of every color and design imaginable.  Her hands were barky, although they moved freely. Her eyes were yellow like autumn leaves, and her hips were covered by moss, and her breasts were generous and sported free from any cover, although lacking anything similar to nipples. She had no mouth, nor nose; and as she stepped out of the shadows completely, the warriors note that she had no hands but simple branches; and no feet, but tree trunks. As she advances, and her body abandoned the shadows of the forest, her hands became more human, as her feet, and she walked carefully to the men assembled. Her gaze was scrutinizing, stoic; although curiosity could be made up from her otherworldly features.  
*“Thank you” *she said, but not said, as she had no mouth. Somehow, the warriors heard the same, and knew the others had heard the creature too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2010)

[bump] Almost in second page?! I'll not allow such thing! [/bump]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

With a bow Ban Lu introduces himself. "I am Ban Lu, a simple monk. Whom do we have the pleasure of addressing?" He remains wary.


----------



## Legildur (May 18, 2010)

Considering the possibility of an ambush with the forest spirit as a diversion, Kaoru takes his gaze from the forest spirit and looks more closely at their surroundings; half expecting to see creatures crawling through the underbrush towards them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2010)

As much as Kaoru wishes to divert his gaze from the creature, he finds himself unable to do so. There is something in this female spirit that calls his attention so powerfully that he can't even look to anything but her. Kaoru feels his cheeks flush red, and feels certain degree of exitement. 

In that precise moment all the warriors feel the fine and sweet scent of a white jazmine bloosom. The air carries it to their nosetrils and it has a most seductive effect. All our heroes feel as Kaoru, and see this female creature as the most attractive thing in the world. 

*Skill encounter! Pray to the die God if you have a low Insight! Roll 7 Insight rolls (DC: 18). If you fail 4 or more, then you are under the efect above described, plus you will want to protect and love the forest spirit. If you suceed, then you'll note that something is amiss, and can attempt a social skill check to grant your enchanted allies another chance.*


----------



## Legildur (May 18, 2010)

"I see through you, demon!" Kaoru accuses the forest spirit firmly, pointing with an extended index finger. "Your charms hold no sway over me," he adds as he looks around at his companions.

[sblock=Insight]only 1 fail Forest Spirit - Insight v DC18 (1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+6=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang totally falls to the creatures guile, staring open mouthed at it.

[sblock=OOC]

Insight (1d20+4=14,  1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=21) 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons, Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (May 18, 2010)

Leng stares numbed at fairest woman of all.

OCC[sblock]1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=4[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2010)

*Kaoru, master of the drooling warriors!*


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2010)

OOC: Fortunately, she didn't have a mug of beer in hand. 

Incite checks (1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=22, 1d20+10=17, 1d20+10=24)


Diplomacy check (1d20+7=11)


"Do not be beguiled my friends. This forest spirit clouds your mind with her beauty and sweet smell. Remember why we are here!"


----------



## Legildur (May 19, 2010)

"Listen to Ban Lu!" Kaoro urges the others after Ban Lu adds keeping half an eye on the forest spirit. "Throw off this yoke of sorcery and see the truth before you!"

Diplomacy (1d20+10=27)


----------



## Helfdan (May 20, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier's usual iron discipline vanishes at the spirit's incredible beauty.  He stands there basking in her presence.
[sblock=OOC]
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)
1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

Kaoru's interjection is enough to snap the others out of their trance for a moment.
The spirit is taken aback by the hostility. 
*"I just want to reward you all for saving me." *The spirit says with an innocence and sweetness that is hardly resisted. Ban Lu and Kaoru are now immune to her charms but the others feel the same overwhelming sensation of a few moments ago.
Kaoru and Ban Lu are able to do something else.


*Another set of insight rolls. DC has dropped to 12 thanks to Kaoru's successful diplomacy roll.  *


----------



## Durlak (May 28, 2010)

"I'm not into forests spirits, show your true intentions." Says Leng unsheating his sword.

OCC
1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=16


----------



## Helfdan (May 29, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The soldier suddenly shakes his head, and draws his own blade.  "Lady, I do not wish to hurt you.  But if you once more attempt to ensorcel us, you will leave us little choice!"

[sblock=OOC]
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2010)

The female figure hisses, her face turning dark and horrible, eyes protruding like big red orbs. Another set of eyes appeared, and then another, and another. Hair sprung from her skin, and two sets of articulated limbs from her sides. Her arms and legs became also spiderly. The woman morphs into a huge arachnid dreadful creature.
The horrible creature laughs, with a voice so unatural it unerves all of the warriors.

*"You'd had a more peaceful death, haven't you noticed the enchantment. Very well, you shall die now, for transpassing my territory and slaying my pet."* the creature said, as it poses to strike with it's poisonous fangs. 






[sblock=Battle!]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: 
Lucky Leng 43/43
Ban Lu 32/32
Wang 46/46
Ziang 36/36
Korio 36/36
Shen 36/36
Kaoru 35/35

-------SPIDER FIEND:  (AC: ?, Ref: ?, Fort: ?, Will: ?) 


Map

ROLL INITIATIVES!

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

ooc: Can act charmed characters normally? Is the charm broken?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, yes, the charm is broken, all of you can act normally, at least for now *Evil DM laugh*.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

OOC: initiative (1d20+1=13)

The monk struggles to regain his composure in the wake of the startling transformation. Ban Lu calls forth some divine protection for himself and his companions in the face of the arachnid oni. A glowing shield appears over his head. 

OOC: Shield of Faith Cleric Utility 2 +2 to AC for the duration of the encounter.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 11, 2010)

*Kaoru*

Kaoru grits his teeth as the creature's true form is revealed! But even with his insight into the situation, the sudden transformation catches him by surprise.

Initiative (1d20+8=12)

Kaoru immediately launches a bolt of lightning at the arachnid, seeking to knock it over before moving to his left (to N12 if safe to do so).

Pinning Bolt vrs Reflex (1d29+7=16 for 2d8+9=20)

[sblock=hit successful hit results in knocked prone and slowed until the end of Kaoru's next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 11, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Initiative 10


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang conjures a mini lightning ball with his arcane regencies, hoping to give his allies an advantage.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2524247/
Initiative  (1d20+1=12)

Standard Lightning Sphere  (1d20+6=19, 1d8+5=13) lightning damage, vs Fort, target grants combat advantage until end of Ziang's next turn on hit.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons, Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2010)

*Legildur, you rolled 1d29 instead of 1d20, heh, please roll again.*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *Legildur, you rolled 1d29 instead of 1d20, heh, please roll again.*



Would you believe, the same result.... Revised attack roll for Pinning Bolt (1d20+7=16) Sorry about that.


----------



## Durlak (Jun 12, 2010)

Leng quickly reacts to the foul spiderthing. He marks the enemy and hits it with his sword!

OCC:
Initiative  (1d20+3=23)
Attack with sword  (1d20+9=23,  1d8+4=5)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2010)

The spider fiend reacts faster, and deploys a large spiderweb all around herself. The webs catch Leng Wang and Ban Lu, and the sticky substance hinders their movement! The spider thing laughs maniacally. 


[sblock=Battle!]
Conditions
--------------Heroes: 
In initiative order
-------SPIDER FIEND:  (AC: ?, Ref: ?, Fort: ?, Will: ?) 
Lucky Leng 43/43 Inmovilized
Ban Lu 32/32 Inmovilized
Ziang 36/36
Kaoru 35/35
Wang 46/46 Inmovilized
Korio 36/36
Shen 36/36


Ban Lu, Lucky Leng and Wang Chi are immobilized until the spider's end of next turn or until they save. Either way they are immobilized for this round.
So Leng's actions should be changed accounting for this fact, plus he needs to make a saving through. 

The grey area in the map is now difficult terrain.

Feel free to move your tokens around in the map.

Map



[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

*Ban Lu*

The stout monk struggles against the webs and manages to break a few strands though he does not manage to completely free himself. He grumbles wordlessly as he fights the sticky webs.

OOC: save (1d20=15)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2010)

ooc: Ziang has already acted. Whom we are waiting for?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 25, 2010)

ooc: Kaoru's actions stand.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2010)

Wang Chi gathers his strength and in a desperate heave, rips free of the webbing!  

Saving throw: 12


----------



## Durlak (Jun 25, 2010)

OCC: 1d20=13

Leng finds himself trapped in the sticky web. He tries to untangle himself but the web has trapped him tight!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

Leng manages to get free from the webs, along with Wang and Ban Lu. 
All the warriors attack, but only Leng's sword reaches and finds its mark. The arachnid monster dances away from the other attacks.


_Well I think I've come up with something to boost this game, since there has been a general lack of activity, mainly from my part. Here's the main items of my plan:
-You'll give me your character's intended actions for the next 3 rounds, place some conditionals, as "If Sheng is at 5 hp drink potion" or "if another party memeber is near death, use healing word instead of the actions for that round" or "If monster moves out of reach, use ranged power
-I'll do the rolling. It saves time for everyone, you the players wont have to bother linking and rolling, and I'll roll all the dices at once instead of checking each post to see what they got.
-You'll only have to place the pertinent modifiers on the OOC comments for your intended and conditional actions. 
-If believing you'll be under some effect, place conditionals as what would you do if you save or if you don't. 

I think this will keep the peace and will orient combats more to the RP side, I hope.
_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2010)

OOC: Okay, I'll give it a shot. 

Ban Lu focuses on helping his allies in the struggle against the terrible spider Oni. He calls upon divine power to bring down the foe and bolster his allies. His divine shield continues to protect them all (+2 to AC for encounter). 

OOC: 
[sblock]

Lance of Faith Cleric Attack 1
A brilliant ray of light sears your foe with golden radiance. Sparkles of light linger around the target, guiding your ally’s attack.
At-Will ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and one ally you can see gains a +2 power bonus to his or her next attack roll against the target.
Increase damage to 2d8 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level.

or 

Sacred Flame Cleric Attack 1
Sacred light shines from above, searing a single enemy with its radiance while at the same time aiding an ally with its beneficent power.
At-Will ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and one ally you can see chooses either to gain temporary hit points equal to your Charisma modifier + one-half your level or to make a saving throw.
Increase damage to 2d6 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level.

If someone gets wounded he'll switch to 

Healing Strike Cleric Attack 1
Divine radiance gleams from your weapon. When you smite your enemy, your deity bestows a minor blessing in the form of healing for you or one of your allies.
Encounter ✦ Divine, Healing, Radiant, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier radiant damage, and the target is marked until the end of your next turn. In addition, you or one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge. 

If someone gets bloodied he'll use Healing word:

Healing Word Cleric Feature
You whisper a brief prayer as divine light washes over your target, helping to mend its wounds.
Encounter (Special) ✦ Divine, Healing

Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round. At 16th level, you can use this power three times per encounter.
Minor Action Close burst 5 (10 at 11th level, 15 at 21st level)
Target: You or one ally
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and regain an additional 1d6 hit points.
Increase the amount of additional hit points regained to 2d6 at 6th level, 3d6 at 11th level, 4d6 at 16th level, 5d6 at 21st level, and 6d6 at 26th level.


He'll use his implement for all attacks:

Implement (Holy Symbol)
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus
Power (Daily + Healing): Free Action. Trigger: You use your second wind, or you use a power that allows you to spend a healing surge to regain hit points. Effect: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Ability Scores
Str 12 Con 10 Dex 13 Int 12 Wis 18 Cha 13

Init +1; Vision normal; Perception +5
AC 17; Fort 14; Ref 14; Will 20

Hit Points 32
Bloodied 16; Healing Surge 8; Surges/Day 7+0Con

Speed 6
Feats
Astral Fire +1 damage with fire or radiant power
Human Perseverance +1 to saves
Weapon Focus Unarmed strike +1 damage with unarmed strike attacks
Innate Martial Arts Unarmed strike attack +3 proficiency 1d4+str attack with a +1 to unarmed grab attempts
Martial Arts Training Use powers with Unarmed Strike

[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Jul 13, 2010)

Leng presses the attack and tries to flank the spider with the help of this friends.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Not willing to use his strongest formulars to early, Ziang hopes the can wear the enemy down without loosing to much of their ressources.

[sblock=OOC]

Using Magic Weapon for hopefully best effect with my 'crossbow'. If anyone falls blow 0 HP, Healing Infusion as minor action.

[sblock=Powers]
Magic weapon (crossbow) (Range 15; +9 vs AC / 1d8+5 damage; each ally next to me gain +1 att and +2dam)
Healing Infusion: Curative Admixture (Minor Cl Burst 5; can spend HS, heals 1 extra)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons, Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: If you guys could follow Scotley's example and give me all pertinent information as he did, it would be great. Otherwise I could assume a not very convenient course of action for your PCs


----------



## Legildur (Jul 14, 2010)

Kaoru curses his lack of concentration in the face of the threat and resolves to serve his companions better. Maintaining a distance from the creature he launches a series of acidic orbs through his dagger.

[sblock="Acid Orb"]Acid, Arcane, Implement
Standard ACTION
Ranged 20
TARGET One creature
Attack: Wyrmtooth Dagger +1: +7 attack vrs REF
Hit: 1d10+11 damage.
Special: This power can be used as a ranged basic attack.

If Kaoru determines that the spider demon has siginificant resistances, then he will invoke the Daily Item power of his dagger:

Power (Daily): Free Action. Until the end of the encounter, sorcerer attack powers you use through this dagger ignore the resistances of any enemy within 10 squares of you.[/sblock]
[sblock="stats"]Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
AC: 15 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 19
HP: 35 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 8
Speed: 6, Initiative: +8
Sense: Perception +6, Insight +1[/sblock]
[sblock="ooc question"]Can someone check my attack bonus? Using Acid Orb through dagger +1 (as implement) and with feat Implement Expertise (light blade), I make the attack bonus as +10 (Cha +4, half level +1, dagger prof +3, enhancement +1, feat +1). Or do I not include the dagger prof?

_edit:_ no prof included - stats updated to reflect. Thanks VV[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 14, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

The young soldier twirls his blade as he charges into the fray.  He focuses his disgust at the horrible creature into making his attacks more precise, while using his left hand to protect himself with the Stone Palm technique.

[sblock=OOC]
Will attack all three rounds with Valiant Strike:
+9 vs AC, damage 1d8+7, +1d8 on a critical

Will continue to mark the beast with Divine Challenge as needed (if it makes any attacks that don't include Wang, it has -2 to hit and takes 5 pts radiant damage)

Use Stone Palm for AC 21 (23 with Ban Lu's shield)

If despite the mark the spider focuses on someone else, will use Lay-on-hands as needed to heal
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

_Legidur: You don't include your dagger prof when using it as an implement. I'll get an update sometime today._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2010)

Wang Shen and Leng press the attack, supported by Ban Lu, Kaoru and Ziang; while Koryo attempts to flank the spider fiend for a better angle of attack before he strikes.
The sipder demon is hard to hit, nimble as it is, and with the spider web entangling the heroes. However, Wang Chi is able to connect two hits, as well as Shen; and Leng draws blood from the monster once, like Koryo. 
Kaoru is more lucky, strinking the beast three times in a row. Ban Lu is forced to help his allies with his divine energies, since the spider thing bites back, at both Wang and Leng. Ziang also helps restitute the imperial soldier from the nasty wound the creature produced. The spider launches another web around itself!

[sblock=Battle!]

Sorry for the 14 days of delay! 

Conditions
--------------Heroes: 
In initiative order
-------SPIDER FIEND: -57  (AC: 23, Ref: 18, Fort: ?, Will: ?) 
Lucky Leng 43/43 (-12, +1 healing surge of 9 +5 from ban lu )Inmovilized
Ban Lu 32/32 
Ziang 36/36
Kaoru 35/35
Wang 32/46 (-20, -12, +2, +2 healing surges: 11 hp each +1from ziang and 4 from ban lu)
Korio 36/36
Shen 36/36 Inmovilized


Ban Lu, Lucky Leng and Wang Chi are immobilized until the spider's end of next turn or until they save. Either way they are immobilized for this round.
So Leng's actions should be changed accounting for this fact, plus he needs to make a saving through. 

The grey area in the map is now difficult terrain.

Feel free to move your tokens around in the map.

Map



[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

Ziang Yu

Ziang continious his tactic, cursing himself that he has no formula to help the ones in the web.

[sblock=OOC]

Using Magic Weapon for hopefully best effect with my 'crossbow'. If anyone falls blow 0 HP, Healing Infusion as minor action.

[sblock=Powers]
Magic weapon (crossbow) (Range 15; +9 vs AC / 1d8+5 damage; each ally next to me gain +1 att and +2dam)
Healing Infusion: Curative Admixture (Minor Cl Burst 5; can spend HS, heals 1 extra)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ziang Yu
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 14 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 14
*Hit Points*: 36 / 36 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 9 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will:* Aggravating Force,    Magic weapon,    Static Shock
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula / Healing Infusion 2/2, Curative Admixture,  Burning Weapons, Lightning Sphere
*Daily Powers*: Icebound Sigil, Restorative Infusion
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 29, 2010)

Kaoru maintains his course of action, buoyed by their results thus far. Maintaining a distance from the creature he launches a series of acidic orbs through his dagger.

[sblock="Acid Orb"]Acid, Arcane, Implement
Standard ACTION
Ranged 20
TARGET One creature
Attack: Wyrmtooth Dagger +1: +7 attack vrs REF
Hit: 1d10+11 damage.
Special: This power can be used as a ranged basic attack.[/sblock][sblock="stats"]Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18
AC: 15 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 19
HP: 35 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 8
Speed: 6, Initiative: +8
Sense: Perception +6, Insight +1[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 29, 2010)

*Wang Chi*

Wang continues to ply his blade as he feels the pain of wounds and the relief brought by Ban Lu's prayers.  Even as the webbing glues his feet to the ground, he continues cutting and thrusting at the arachnid demon!  
[sblock=OOC]
Wang uses Divine Mettle as a Minor action to save at the start of his turn...  but fails!!!

Will use Minor Action to mark spidey again with Divine challenge.

Not worth rolling a saving throw at the end of my turn, since spidey acts before me anyway.  

Pg 277 of PHB states Immobilized characters can move from their square, but they can attack...  so I'll continue with Valiant Strike, as per my last post (+9 vs AC, damage 1d8+7, 15+1d8 on critical)

[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Jul 29, 2010)

Leng tries to break free from the sticky spiderweb. Then he presses the attack trying to flank it with the help of his friends.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2010)

OOC: Save (1d20=5)

Ban Lu struggles vainly against the webs. "Spread out if you can, make it harder for her to catch several of us in her webs." 

OOC: All are +2 to AC for the encounter. If Ban Lu can get free of the webs he'll continue as before, attacks that support others with either healing or bonuses to hit as needed. 

[sblock=Actions]Lance of Faith Cleric Attack 1
A brilliant ray of light sears your foe with golden radiance. Sparkles of light linger around the target, guiding your ally’s attack.
At-Will ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and one ally you can see gains a +2 power bonus to his or her next attack roll against the target.
Increase damage to 2d8 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level.

or

Sacred Flame Cleric Attack 1
Sacred light shines from above, searing a single enemy with its radiance while at the same time aiding an ally with its beneficent power.
At-Will ✦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage, and one ally you can see chooses either to gain temporary hit points equal to your Charisma modifier + one-half your level or to make a saving throw.
Increase damage to 2d6 + Wisdom modifier at 21st level.

If someone gets wounded he'll switch to

Healing Strike Cleric Attack 1
Divine radiance gleams from your weapon. When you smite your enemy, your deity bestows a minor blessing in the form of healing for you or one of your allies.
Encounter ✦ Divine, Healing, Radiant, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier radiant damage, and the target is marked until the end of your next turn. In addition, you or one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.

If someone gets bloodied he'll use Healing word:

Healing Word Cleric Feature
You whisper a brief prayer as divine light washes over your target, helping to mend its wounds.
Encounter (Special) ✦ Divine, Healing

Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round. At 16th level, you can use this power three times per encounter.
Minor Action Close burst 5 (10 at 11th level, 15 at 21st level)
Target: You or one ally
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and regain an additional 1d6 hit points.
Increase the amount of additional hit points regained to 2d6 at 6th level, 3d6 at 11th level, 4d6 at 16th level, 5d6 at 21st level, and 6d6 at 26th level.


He'll use his implement for all attacks:

Implement (Holy Symbol)
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus
Power (Daily + Healing): Free Action. Trigger: You use your second wind, or you use a power that allows you to spend a healing surge to regain hit points. Effect: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

Ability Scores
Str 12 Con 10 Dex 13 Int 12 Wis 18 Cha 13

Init +1; Vision normal; Perception +5
AC 17; Fort 14; Ref 14; Will 20

Hit Points 32
Bloodied 16; Healing Surge 8; Surges/Day 7+0Con

Speed 6
Feats
Astral Fire +1 damage with fire or radiant power
Human Perseverance +1 to saves
Weapon Focus Unarmed strike +1 damage with unarmed strike attacks
Innate Martial Arts Unarmed strike attack +3 proficiency 1d4+str attack with a +1 to unarmed grab attempts
Martial Arts Training Use powers with Unarmed Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

*Well, I don't seem to be able to update this game as often as I would want. Either it is lack of time or inspiration, this game is always delayed. It is unfair from me to ask you to keep posting when I am the one that delays the most. I think it is time to close up show here. Perhaps I'll relunch this one when inspiration strucks me again, perhaps with more time, and better organized. 
I thank you all for your time and energy spent, and for the brainstorming for the techniques and stances we made up together, this was a nice experiment, that now comes to an end. I hope to see you all around, I know I will. 

Gracias Totales.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheers VV. Thanks for giving it a go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for a great game! PM me, if you start a new adventure


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2010)

Playing Ban Lu has been great fun. Thanks to everyone for the interesting characters and to VV for the game. I'm sorry to see it go, but the truth is, had you been posting regularly I'd have had a lot of trouble keeping up as my life is very busy these days.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 28, 2010)

Same here, I had a blast!  It's always fun playing D&D with a different flavor.  I also enjoyed the plot and ambiance, as well as the group of players.  Let me know if you re-start, or start another game, Che!!!


----------

